# Java und Telnet



## chris1507 (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich kenne mich ganz gut mit Java aus bin allerdings ein Neuling was die Socketprogrammierung angeht.

Ich suche einen Ansatz für folgendes Problem.

Ich möchte eine Telnet Verbindung mittels Java aufbauen. Muss ich das auch über Sockets machen über Port 23 oder gibts für Telnet eine bestimmte Bibliothek?? Konnte net wirklich des passende bei Google finden??

Wenn über Sockets wie sieht dann eine solche Anfrage aus??

Etwa so: 


```
Socket client=new Socket(host,23);

    BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(
	new InputStreamReader( client.getInputStream()) );
    String s = in.readLine();
    client.close();
```

Wie kann ich mir nun anzeigen lassen was der Server zurück gibt???



Danke für eure Hilfe.

 :shock:


----------



## Anselmus (10. Mai 2005)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/javainsel_00_v_000.htm#Xxx999085


sieh dir mal kapitel 16 an... steht sogar, wie man mit telnet zugreifen kann


----------



## chris1507 (11. Mai 2005)

Du meinst Kaptel 16.7.9 oder??

Da steht leider nur wie ich mit telnet an den Port horchen tue. Ich möchte aber aus meinem Java Programmm heraus Telnet Kommandos absetzen und darin das Ergebnis dann auch angzeigen/verarbeiten.

Eine Ide??


----------



## Gast (11. Mai 2005)

Über folgende Anweisung kann man Daten verschicken:
BufferedOutputStream out = new BufferedOutputStream(
connection.getOutputStream() ); 
DataOutputStream out = new DataOutputStream (out);


----------



## chris1507 (12. Mai 2005)

Danke inzwischen habe ich dass auch heraus gefunden. Ich dachte man brauch für telnet ein extra Protokoll aber man muss nur über den entsprechenden Port etwas schicken.

danke


----------



## m.zielonka (18. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

suche gerade auch noch so etwas.



			
				chris1507 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke inzwischen habe ich dass auch heraus gefunden. Ich dachte man brauch für telnet ein extra Protokoll aber man muss nur über den entsprechenden Port etwas schicken.
> 
> danke



Wäre es möglich einen Auszug aus dem Quelltext zu bekommen?

Gruß Markus


----------

